

Bach canon played forwards and backwards as a moebius strip - rms
http://www.boingboing.net/2009/09/11/bach-canon-played-as.html

======
DLWormwood
This video appears to contain two mistakes:

\- Since the second half of the piece contains so many short notes, the
measures are physically longer on paper than the earlier measures, even though
each half takes the same amount of time to play. When the piece is broken into
two halves, the animation is forced to put the breakpoint partway into the
"short note" portion to make both "sides" (a misnomer, I know) the same
length.

\- The reverse playback version would, I'd think, be playing the notes "upside
down" to work right. That is, notes that were low should be played high, and
vice versa. I'd actually have to cut out and read sheet music on a real
moebius strip to confirm this, however. (The video only gave one camera angle
of the strip.)

~~~
Flankk
The animation is stupid. You are listening to an audio clip of Bach being
played forward and backwards simultaneously. You could do this with any song
played in key.

A mobius strip has one side so it would be read like on paper. The twist is
the result of representing a two-dimensional object in three-dimensional
space.

------
hanskuder
Bach was so far ahead of his time it's kind of unbelievable.

------
skwiddor
Markov chaining bach is also interesting

[http://www.caerwyn.com/ipn/2007/04/lab-77-unexpected-
markov....](http://www.caerwyn.com/ipn/2007/04/lab-77-unexpected-markov.html)

------
Grinnmarr
Quite an interesting twist on Bach.

ba dump dump chs :)

~~~
diN0bot
meh. sounded kind of one-sided to me.

~~~
Grinnmarr
Nice one! he he

